# We Are Now a Kirby Forum!



## Jeremy (Apr 1, 2022)

April 2nd update: April Fools' Day is now over, so Kirby has left the forum. Read the conclusion on page 8.

Good morning everyone, we have a very important announcement for you today. As you know, over the last seventeen years The Bell Tree has been primarily focused on the _Animal Crossing_ series of videogames. Two years after the release of _Animal Crossing: New Horizons,_ our staff started discussing the future of the forum and how it would be affected by the game. After many lengthy discussions and very careful consideration, the staff at The Bell Tree have decided to distance ourselves from the _Animal Crossing_ series.

While _Animal Crossing_ started as one of our favorite games, we have been very concerned about the lack of new releases and fear that this has been negatively impacting the forum for many years. For example, _Animal Crossing: New Horizons_ was released eight years after its predecessor, _Animal Crossing: New Leaf_. It's also basically the same game but with crafting. At the current rate, we calculate that the next title likely won't be released until Q4 2035. The forum will suffer as a consequence, especially because once the next wave of users arrive, we want to sell collectibles as NFTs and people will probably be bored of NFTs by then.

Turning from _Animal Crossing_, we were left wondering what topic The Bell Tree Forums should be focused on going forward. Since the forum is already very Nintendo-centric, we were naturally looking at turning TBT into a general Nintendo forum. But then it hit us: *Kirby*! _Kirby and the Forgotten Land_ was released just last  week and it has already been reviewed very highly. Everyone loves Kirby and the series has been very consistent as you can see from the charts below:





More importantly, we feel that _Kirby_ and the character's puffy pink aesthetic will fit The Bell Tree perfectly, which is why we have decided to change from an _Animal Crossing_ forum to _Kirby_ forum. The transition to a Kirby forum starts today, so please begin reducing any _Animal Crossing_ discussion by replacing it with anything related to Kirby. The games, how pink and cute he is, what he would look like after ingesting random objects, etc. Eventually we will start closing anything related to _Animal Crossing_, so please go somewhere else like Animal Crossing Community if you really want to talk about it.




Don't forget to pick up a copy of _Kirby and the Forgotten Land_ if you don't already own it. You'll need it in order to keep up with all of our new _Kirby_ discussions. We hope you are as excited for this transition as we are and we look forward to our many years ahead as a _Kirby_ forum.


----------



## vinnie (Apr 1, 2022)

Is this an April Fools joke orrrr?- Truth be told, you kinda had me for a sec.


----------



## Blink. (Apr 1, 2022)

Petition to have Kirby eating all my collectibles forever


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 1, 2022)

The tiny kirbys eating my collectibles are so cute!!! Oh this is best.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Apr 1, 2022)

This has been long overdue imo. Long live Kirby!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Apr 1, 2022)

omg this is hilarious. KIRBY IS SUPER CUTE! This is a joke right!?!?!??!?!


----------



## KittenNoir (Apr 1, 2022)

This was a nice surprise to log online too haha


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Apr 1, 2022)

Okay but can we get a Kirby Glow Wand? 

"Here Kirby, come have a taste of my nice tasty wand~" heehee


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Apr 1, 2022)

This transition is going just as I'd expect it to. Long live Tree Kirby!


----------



## KittenNoir (Apr 1, 2022)

I jumped when I saw this....


----------



## vinnie (Apr 1, 2022)

KittenNoir said:


> I jumped when I saw this....
> View attachment 435629


I just busted out laughing at it


----------



## neoratz (Apr 1, 2022)

can someone tell me how to make kirby spit out my collectibles :( my tasty cake is slowly dissolving in his mouth and i'm worried there will soon be nothing left... ... ... what? what's that pink thing on the horizon?




...oh no... ummm hi kirby! did you run out of tasty cakes? why don't we go over to the shop and get you some more? ... ... no... no... NO!!!!! AAAHHH


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2022)

As much as I love April Fool's the joke is too good to take away


----------



## Yanrima~ (Apr 1, 2022)

9/10- Whispy Woods isn't replacing the Animal Crossing tree.


----------



## xara (Apr 1, 2022)

jeremy, bestie... wtf is this. 





the kirbified collectibles are honestly super cute, though. i’m living for the kirby bee plush and spring shamrock.


----------



## Merielle (Apr 1, 2022)

Question—will I be spared in the inevitable AC purge if I 100%'d Kirby Super Star Ultra when I was a kid, or do I also need to make a sacrifice to our beloved pink overlord?


----------



## Franny (Apr 1, 2022)

but wait the pink and cream is so cute. will themes ever be a thing again on this site?


----------



## amemome (Apr 1, 2022)

where's the kirby reaction? Maximum poyo needed


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 1, 2022)

let's goooooo I always wanted Kirby to eat my collectible inventory


----------



## rubyy (Apr 1, 2022)

the pink <33


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 1, 2022)

WAIT NOOOO MY BOO EGG IS GONE

is it perhaps possible that the possessor has been possessed himself???


----------



## amemome (Apr 1, 2022)

wait i love how only the kirby egg hasn't been swallowed by kirby


----------



## xara (Apr 1, 2022)

i’m loving the little details i’m noticing, like bells now being “star coins”, and the fact that kirby just ate everybody’s egg collectibles. but i mean... at least i finally have a kirby egg.  at least for today.


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 1, 2022)

now this is my type of forum


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 1, 2022)

I wasn't expecting this April Fools day joke.

Aside from that, it is bold of you to assume that you're no longer an animal crossing forum and now becoming a Kirby forum, when there are still some animal crossing boards roaming free.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 1, 2022)

amemome said:


> wait i love how only the kirby egg hasn't been swallowed by kirby


all the eggs that aren't kirby have been turned into kirby eggs, it's quite a spectacular show


also staff pls rename the forum at the top to "the kirby tree forums" ty

	Post automatically merged: Apr 1, 2022

also just noticed that only the waluigi egg is immune to the kirby egg transformation?? so perhaps waluigi truly is a god himself????


----------



## Foreverfox (Apr 1, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> all the eggs that aren't kirby have been turned into kirby eggs, it's quite a spectacular show
> 
> 
> also staff pls rename the forum at the top to "the kirby tree forums" ty
> ...


What does the ACTUAL Kirby egg turn to for today? Nice catch on the Wah egg


----------



## tessa grace (Apr 1, 2022)

No bc april fools but I LOVE THE PINK CAN WE KEEP IT
ITS SO PRETTY


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 1, 2022)

I shall now post our NEW site national anthem.


----------



## Mistreil (Apr 1, 2022)

Kirby was just a natural choice as our new overlord. He's so _well-rounded_ 


xSuperMario64x said:


> also staff pls rename the forum at the top to "the kirby tree forums" ty



"The Kirby Tree Forums" is sort of a _mouthful_!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 1, 2022)

Venti said:


> I shall now post our NEW site national anthem.


bro this is such a jam tho

	Post automatically merged: Apr 1, 2022



Mistreil said:


> "The Kirby Tree Forums" is sort of a _mouthful_!


but is it more of a mouthful than the entire bell tree itself?? kirby doesnt think so :>


----------



## Bluebellie (Apr 1, 2022)

I am liking these egg collectibles though…


----------



## jadetine (Apr 1, 2022)

YASSSSSSSSSSSS I love ittt
I thought the pink links look so cute AHHH please can we keep it for the whole cherry blossom season?


----------



## Holla (Apr 1, 2022)

Time to embrace the Kirby!

Edit: Ooo I see Kirby has become all of my eggs haha cool. (Even if it's only temporary)


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 1, 2022)

Yes, I love Kirby!


----------



## Bagelbagon (Apr 1, 2022)

the tbt bell tree has officially been swallowed, it is indeed the kirby tree forums now.


----------



## Kattea (Apr 1, 2022)

Collectibles as NFT’s hahaha, some users would be rich.


----------



## Mino (Apr 1, 2022)

LFG!!!


----------



## Mick (Apr 1, 2022)

Kattea said:


> Collectibles as NFT’s hahaha, some users would be rich.


The NFTs will have to be unique! We'll work out the details after we get the shop compatible with the blockchain and linked up to our crypto wallets, but this new feature will likely involve a site-wide collectible reset since there obviously can't be duplicates anymore.

So uh, don't count your riches just yet.


----------



## Aquilla (Apr 1, 2022)

I’m here for the aesthetic. No such thing as too much pink


----------



## Insulaire (Apr 1, 2022)

Only posting to see my collectibles lineup!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 1, 2022)

Actually low-key vibing with this prank lmao.  Love the pink text and Kirbified collectibles!

Edit:  ALL THE EASTER EGGS ARE KIRBY EGGS I'M DYING


----------



## Pierrot (Apr 1, 2022)

> Monthly TBT NPC Meeting - April 2022


----------



## Corrie (Apr 1, 2022)

I was actually convinced that the new banners were to celebrate the new Kirby game lol.


----------



## Amilee (Apr 1, 2022)

i love this. can we keep this color theme? is right where i belong honestly


----------



## xara (Apr 1, 2022)

Pierrot said:


> View attachment 435648


kirby woke up pierrot.


----------



## DaisyFan (Apr 1, 2022)

Haha this is interesting! Kirby took over TBT!


----------



## Wildtown (Apr 1, 2022)

Wow kirby's eating my collectibles


----------



## _Donut_ (Apr 1, 2022)

*ITS SO PINK *

edit: lowkey loving my lineup though! I'll allow it


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 1, 2022)

I thought the pink leaves were for April.  I was wrong.


----------



## Ichiban (Apr 1, 2022)

what that mouth do


----------



## _Donut_ (Apr 1, 2022)

Ori said:


> View attachment 435653
> 
> what that mouth do



Consume


----------



## Seastar (Apr 1, 2022)

I had already changed my avatar and user title to be Kirby themed. I was not expecting to wake up to this as the joke. I love this!


----------



## Antonio (Apr 1, 2022)

King Dedede is our rightful leader, what is with all this Kirby supremacy?


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 1, 2022)

Antonio said:


> King Dedede is our rightful leader, what is with all this Kirby supremacy?


Long Live King Dedede!!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 1, 2022)

just about everyone says amiibo festival sucks and there's plenty of debate on other bad animal crossing titles, but can you name a single bad kirby game?

checkmate


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 1, 2022)

That Marshal Fangirl said:


> Edit:  ALL THE EASTER EGGS ARE KIRBY EGGS I'M DYING


but the wah egg is immune


----------



## Firesquids (Apr 1, 2022)

I, for one, welcome our new pink and squishy overlord!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Apr 1, 2022)

Idk I kinda like the pink around here.


----------



## Vsmith (Apr 1, 2022)

Lol!! You almost got me!! I was reading and then was like Noooooo!!! But then I remembered what day it was. Hahaha!!! That tree is creepy.


----------



## porkpie28 (Apr 1, 2022)

What a great joke I do love the pink tho it’s cute but a honest question as animal crossing is died down now would you make it into a switch fourm please no hate


----------



## Emolga59 (Apr 1, 2022)

Ok but the pink kinda slaps tho- LOL


----------



## JellyBeans (Apr 1, 2022)

finally.. time to make a full time return to the forum
(fr the kirby collectibles are quite cute though)


----------



## Flyffel (Apr 1, 2022)

Kirby eating bees hurts just saying


----------



## Justin (Apr 1, 2022)

It's about time.


----------



## King koopa (Apr 1, 2022)

Should we be concerned that kirby is eating our collectibles?


----------



## g u a v a (Apr 1, 2022)

i LOVE the kirby collectibles oh my GOD!!! 

thank u guys i pledge allegiance to this now kirby forum :')


----------



## Damniel (Apr 1, 2022)

the biggest joke here is that you consider amiibo festival to be a good game


----------



## Sidney (Apr 1, 2022)

This is the best news ever!!!! I just got the new kirby game recently and he IS so cute and pink!


----------



## BetsySundrop (Apr 1, 2022)

I love the pink!!!

(But really I'm just posting to see kirby eating my lineup.)

But I do love the pink...


----------



## Mutti (Apr 1, 2022)

Kirby eating my badges are amazing


----------



## deana (Apr 1, 2022)

Kirby game sales are sure to be absolutely skyrocketting right now, Tree-by is the best thing I have ever seen


----------



## paleogamer11 (Apr 1, 2022)

As much as I have been liking the franchise, I don’t officially own any of the games (aside from Team Kirby Clash Deluxe, but I don’t play that one much nowadays). Also, I’m sure that this will be temporary considering the date.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 1, 2022)

WAIT NOOOO MY BOO EGG IS GONE


xSuperMario64x said:


> is it perhaps possible that the possessor has been possessed himself???



I just noticed this myself and my heart skipped a beat. Even though I know what I’ve traded for and haven’t traded for collectibles much, I still couldn’t help but wonder if I got a kirby egg and put it in my lineup & just forgot  lol.


----------



## Aniko (Apr 1, 2022)

That's super cute, what a great idea! One of my egg is still resisting the kirbysition though.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Apr 1, 2022)

Ok who gave Sakurai the keys to the site?


----------



## vinnie (Apr 1, 2022)

Definitely not terrifying at all..


----------



## xara (Apr 1, 2022)

WHO HE


----------



## Aniko (Apr 1, 2022)

Oh no! Kirby is eating zipper!


----------



## vinnie (Apr 1, 2022)

I think we should run now. Zipper's in the mix.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Apr 1, 2022)

vinnie said:


> Definitely not terrifying at all..
> 
> View attachment 435713


This screenshot leaves out the best part: *It's animated*


----------



## Merielle (Apr 1, 2022)

...So uh, what sort of powers does Kirby gain after eating Zipper?

I'm scared.


----------



## StitchesFan308 (Apr 1, 2022)

Kirby is the cutest and I love pink, so I welcome this change. Looking forward to a bright future for the brand new Kirby forums!


----------



## sleepydreepy (Apr 1, 2022)

I accept this change, kirby is the best


----------



## Ichiban (Apr 1, 2022)

paleogamer11 said:


> As much as I have been liking the franchise, I don’t officially own any of the games (aside from Team Kirby Clash Deluxe, but I don’t play that one much nowadays). Also, I’m sure that this will be temporary considering the date.


no its permanent


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 1, 2022)

Pierrot said:


> View attachment 435648



Hi, Pierrot!  

Does this mean Pierrot will be present during the next event?  I haven’t had the pleasure of seeing him much, so am very intrigued by this.


----------



## Aniko (Apr 1, 2022)

Now I have plenty of Kirby eggs  when yesterday I had none.


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 1, 2022)

Finally! It's only the best Nintendo franchise after all.

Looking forward to the 20 page discussions on the Kirby lore and the "Who's your favorite Kirby enemy?" thread (only right answer is Marx).


----------



## xara (Apr 1, 2022)

shut up he’s beautiful.


----------



## jadetine (Apr 1, 2022)

~Kilza~ said:


> This screenshot leaves out the best part: *It's animated*


This is terrifying and what I imagine acid reflux must feel like...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 1, 2022)

OH GOD WHAT IS THAT


----------



## Sheep Villager (Apr 1, 2022)

I'm legally obligated to comment every time Zipper makes an appearance but I can't decide what emotion I should be feeling right now.


----------



## ``` (Apr 1, 2022)

I'm very happy that my uber driver Karby dropped me off to the Kirby forums! All of my collectibles have transformed into a cute army of Kirby and Kirby has literally taken over everything!


----------



## Belle T (Apr 1, 2022)

I would like to formally congratulate The Bell Tree staff on a successful rebranding.  For far too long has this community been plagued with idle prattle in the name of a substandard series.  Now, we can all basque in the perfection of Kirby and usher in a newly born golden age of discourse.  All hail Kirby, and cheers to this period of enlightenment.


----------



## Halloqueen (Apr 1, 2022)

A delightful change. I can't wait to write poyost after poyost about our precious pink protagonist.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 1, 2022)

Why are some of the collectibles more eaten than others (some have more white space).


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 1, 2022)

okay but can we talk about how absolutely gorgeous this banner looks??  



(save for the awkward mouth-agape kirby lol)

	Post automatically merged: Apr 1, 2022



Stella-Io said:


> Why are some of the collectibles more eaten than others (some have more white space).


they seem to not show up correctly on mobile, they look fine on the desktop version.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 1, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> okay but can we talk about how absolutely gorgeous this banner looks??
> View attachment 435734
> (save for the awkward mouth-agape kirby lol)
> 
> ...



Oh lol wait there isn't supposed to be a white space in the lower right corner like the actual collectable image got dragged? I thought it was part of the joke, like Kirby consuming it with his suck in/vacuum powers

Althou, that may explain why the eggs are also blown up and slightly to the right


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 1, 2022)

now i'm a feeling lil sad that i sold off my Kirby egg collectable bitd.  
petition for epic yarn kirby collectible, stat!

(fun fact, my un here woulda been King Dedede, but it was already taken heh)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 1, 2022)

Stella-Io said:


> Oh lol wait there isn't supposed to be a white space in the lower right corner like the actual collectable image got dragged? I thought it was part of the joke, like Kirby consuming it with his suck in/vacuum powers
> 
> Althou, that may explain why the eggs are also blown up and slightly to the right


yeah this is what my lineup looks like on mobile:





and this is what it looks like on desktop:




pardon the darker image on the mobile version, I have dark mode on my browser and it makes pics look weird.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 1, 2022)

Ok but I'm actually really digging the pink


----------



## xara (Apr 1, 2022)

Stella-Io said:


> Why are some of the collectibles more eaten than others (some have more white space).


kirby liked some more than others. his taste buds are very particular when it comes to collectibles.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 1, 2022)

highkey wish this pink grass would stay, it's amazinggggg sdnfksdkfjh


----------



## kayleee (Apr 1, 2022)

Thank god now the forum will have some quality content


----------



## Venn (Apr 1, 2022)

omg, this is amazing.


----------



## Belle T (Apr 1, 2022)

The only thing I'm not fond of is changing the forum header font to Arial Black (I think?), which is the closest you can get to changing the font to Comic Sans before it's legally and socially acceptable to alert the authorities.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 1, 2022)

Nefarious said:


> Finally! It's only the best Nintendo franchise after all.
> 
> Looking forward to the 20 page discussions on the Kirby lore and the "Who's your favorite Kirby enemy?" thread (only right answer is Marx).



I made you a special egg to add to your collectible collection


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 1, 2022)

Jeremy said:


> While _Animal Crossing_ started as one of our favorite games, we have been very concerned about the lack of new releases and fear that this has been negatively impacting the forum for many years. For example, _Animal Crossing: New Horizons_ was released eight years after its predecessor, _Animal Crossing: New Leaf_. It's also basically the same game but with crafting. At the current rate, we calculate that the next title likely won't be released until Q4 2035. The forum will suffer as a consequence, especially because once the next wave of users arrive, we want to sell collectibles as NFTs and people will probably be bored of NFTs by then.


This is the best paragraph I have read in a very long time lmao


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 1, 2022)

Dunquixote said:


> I made you a special egg to add to your collectible collection
> View attachment 435747


omg I want a Marx egg now


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 1, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> but the wah egg is immune


What


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Apr 1, 2022)

i cannot express how much i love this


----------



## xara (Apr 1, 2022)

Dunquixote said:


> I made you a special egg to add to your collectible collection
> View attachment 435747


gonna riot if that little guy isn’t included in this year’s easter egg hunt tbh.


----------



## Yanrima~ (Apr 1, 2022)

Speaking of eggs, Magolor has entered the chat.


----------



## corlee1289 (Apr 1, 2022)

Definitely in favour of my new collectible line up with Kirbyb

	Post automatically merged: Apr 1, 2022

(Though, why is Kirby eating the Walugi egg instead of transforming into it?)


----------



## BluebearL (Apr 1, 2022)

hahaha loving the pink aesthetic, was a bit of a shock. Collectibles couldn't be cuter either.


----------



## Foreverfox (Apr 1, 2022)

I'd just like to take a moment to remember one year ago:


----------



## Beanz (Apr 1, 2022)

ngl that animal crossing game was never fun, kirby is where it’s at. i am in favor of this change.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 1, 2022)

I embrace our new pink overlord and his NFT army.


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 1, 2022)

So are the pink leaves for April or just the joke? I’m wondering if they’ll go back to green once April Fools Day is over.


----------



## Flyffel (Apr 1, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> So are the pink leaves for April or just the joke? I’m wondering if they’ll go back to green once April Fools Day is over.


Nah it's a bulletin board announcement, they always stay.

Hope you like pink!


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 1, 2022)

This is such a minor detail, but I love how the collectibles look just a _little_ more pastel after being eaten by Kirby. Hope we get some little collectible trinket for this event, the collectibles are genuinely so cute.

(also, the appearance of Zipper means egg hunt soon? )


----------



## Dhriel (Apr 1, 2022)

OMG the Kirby Inventories, this is really lovely LOL


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Apr 1, 2022)

honestly not even mad. this is beautiful


----------



## Mayor Fia (Apr 2, 2022)

This is amazing


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 2, 2022)

the kirbys only enhance my april fool line-up

I am not mentally prepared for the upcoming egg hunt


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 2, 2022)

oh thank goodness


----------



## Rainbowhorn (Apr 2, 2022)

I feel that this is the proper path to follow, very smart thing to decide staff, and all hail our new overlord Kirby!!


----------



## DaCoSim (Apr 2, 2022)

Lol. I am luving all the Kirby pink!!! (Even though I’m a blue girl, hahaha)!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 2, 2022

Soooooo where’s our Kracko collectible already?!?!


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 2, 2022)

I wouldn’t be opposed to be a blue forum.


----------



## Nougat (Apr 2, 2022)

Yes please! In love with all the pink


----------



## TheDuke55 (Apr 2, 2022)

Merielle said:


> ...So uh, what sort of powers does Kirby gain after eating Zipper?
> 
> I'm scared.


Existential dread?


----------



## LunaRover (Apr 2, 2022)

What a pretty forum this is :O


----------



## Mairmalade (Apr 2, 2022)

Out with the old, in with the new!

I adore this new aesthetic.


----------



## Radman1985 (Apr 2, 2022)

If I disagree with the new aesthetics and say that I don't play Kirby, will I get punished?


----------



## Bagelbagon (Apr 2, 2022)

Radman1985 said:


> If I disagree with the new aesthetics and say that I don't play Kirby, will I get punished?


y e s.


if the kirby aesthetic isn't permanent, it would be nice if we could have an option to keep different April Fools forum backgrounds, (yes, including "dark mode") kind of like how pokemon showdown has the option to turn on/off April Fools sprites any time of the year.


----------



## Chris (Apr 2, 2022)

Just saw this on my home page. Looks like we made the right decision. 



Spoiler


----------



## Radman1985 (Apr 2, 2022)

Let's just say I wouldn't be exploring this forum while on a computer where strangers can see me (i.e. Starbucks or a library).


----------



## Dim (Apr 2, 2022)

Radman1985 said:


> If I disagree with the new aesthetics and say that I don't play Kirby, will I get punished?


“Release the Heavy Lobster!”


----------



## Mr_Persona (Apr 2, 2022)

Cool we get star coins instead. Bells is getting old


----------



## Bagelbagon (Apr 2, 2022)

Dim said:


> “Release the Heavy Lobster!”


and Kabula!


----------



## ForestFox (Apr 2, 2022)

Lovin the pink ngl


----------



## cornimer (Apr 2, 2022)

Jeremy said:


> More importantly, we feel that _Kirby_ and the character's puffy pink aesthetic will fit The Bell Tree perfectly, which is why we have decided to change from an _Animal Crossing_ forum to _Kirby_ forum.


So true, very good strategic decision. Honestly surprised nobody thought of this sooner, seems like a natural progression from all the pink collectibles on this forum.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Apr 2, 2022)

Is Kirby turning into zipper? Or is zipper turning into Kirby? Or are they combining to make a completely different character? I might be over thinking this either way I feel as though I need a zipper egg collectible.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Apr 2, 2022)

Our savior has come. *Angelic singing*


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 2, 2022)

Hello everyone, we have now decided to revert our decision to convert The Bell Tree into a Kirby forum. The primary reason is because everyone continued to talk about Animal Crossing while Kirby-related discussions only grew by about 5%. At this rate, we calculated that banning all Animal Crossing discussion would probably be a bad idea. We then hired a team of analysts and lawyers who all agreed that TBT should remain an Animal Crossing forum and assured us that it wouldn't cause any problems in the future. Sadly, none of these professionals knew what NFTs were, so they probably didn't give us accurate advice. Our NFT project will now be put on hold indefinitely.


In all seriousness, we hope you enjoyed our very pink April Fools' Day joke this year. For those who missed it, here are some examples of what the forum looked like since yesterday.








Fortunately, if you like the pink, we're keeping some of it through sakura season.

Special thanks to Mistreil for making the Kirby tree and Laudine for making the two Zipperbys!


----------



## xTech (Apr 2, 2022)

9/10 eye users approve this change back


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Apr 2, 2022)

oh thank god I can stop pretending I like Kirby. Death to Kirby! I actually like Kirby but shhh


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 2, 2022)

Jeremy said:


> Hello everyone, we have now decided to revert our decision to convert The Bell Tree into a Kirby forum. The primary reason is because everyone continued to talk about Animal Crossing while Kirby-related discussions only grew by about 5%. At this rate, we calculated that banning all Animal Crossing discussion would probably be a bad idea. We then hired a team of analysts and lawyers who all agreed that TBT should remain an Animal Crossing forum and assured us that it wouldn't cause any problems in the future. Sadly, none of these professionals knew what NFTs were, so they probably didn't give us accurate advice. Our NFT project will now be put on hold indefinitely.
> 
> 
> In all seriousness, we hope you enjoyed our very pink April Fools' Day joke this year. For those who missed it, here are some examples of what the forum looked like since yesterday.
> ...


I really loved this . Thank you so much for doing this. It really lifted up my spirits and honestly I am now considering looking into the new kirby game; my birthday is coming up in may (though i still have games from Christmas and after to finish ). The only kirby game that I’ve played (don’t think I beat it) is Kirby’s dreamland when i was a kid.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 2, 2022)

noooo the beautiful pink grass is gone 

at least I have this pic to remember this momentous occasion by <3




	Post automatically merged: Apr 2, 2022



Jeremy said:


> Hello everyone, we have now decided to revert our decision to convert The Bell Tree into a Kirby forum. The primary reason is because everyone continued to talk about Animal Crossing while Kirby-related discussions only grew by about 5%. At this rate, we calculated that banning all Animal Crossing discussion would probably be a bad idea. We then hired a team of analysts and lawyers who all agreed that TBT should remain an Animal Crossing forum and assured us that it wouldn't cause any problems in the future. Sadly, none of these professionals knew what NFTs were, so they probably didn't give us accurate advice. Our NFT project will now be put on hold indefinitely.
> 
> 
> In all seriousness, we hope you enjoyed our very pink April Fools' Day joke this year. For those who missed it, here are some examples of what the forum looked like since yesterday.


okay for real tho this was actually the greatest april fool's prank I've ever witnessed, ty staff for making my april fools so awesome!!


----------



## Merielle (Apr 2, 2022)

Thanks for setting this up for us! c: I've only ever played one Kirby game, but I still thought the whole thing was pretty funny.


----------



## Blink. (Apr 2, 2022)

You will be missed, cursed tree  

Cursed bunny, not so much


----------



## xara (Apr 2, 2022)

r.i.p kirbified collectibles, you were fun while you lasted.


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 2, 2022)

minting collectibles
 mint collectible 



Thank you for the april fools event, so much effort for a single little day! I love wholesome shenanigans on april 1. Kirby was very cute, the pink was also pretty cute!


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 2, 2022)

Fun joke, that pink actually suited the forum well. _Surprisingly._


----------



## Totally_RandomYT (Apr 3, 2022)

Good April Fools Day joke, I believed it! I've gotten some harsh pranks this year tho. My girlfriend said she just wanted to be friends and left the convo like that for around 30 minutes. My heart died yesterday.


----------



## Dim (Apr 3, 2022)

Totally_RandomYT said:


> Good April Fools Day joke, I believed it! I've gotten some harsh pranks this year tho. My girlfriend said she just wanted to be friends and left the convo like that for around 30 minutes. My heart died yesterday.


Ouch D:


----------



## xara (Apr 3, 2022)

Totally_RandomYT said:


> Good April Fools Day joke, I believed it! I've gotten some harsh pranks this year tho. My girlfriend said she just wanted to be friends and left the convo like that for around 30 minutes. My heart died yesterday.


the way i would actually cry?? i’m sorry she did that. pranks like that aren’t very funny or nice imo, but i’m glad it was just a prank.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Apr 3, 2022)

kirby themes in settings


----------



## vinnie (Apr 3, 2022)

Totally_RandomYT said:


> Good April Fools Day joke, I believed it! I've gotten some harsh pranks this year tho. My girlfriend said she just wanted to be friends and left the convo like that for around 30 minutes. My heart died yesterday.


Dang, that'd just break me if my boyfriend did that. I'm sorry that happened. People have a weird way of pranking sometimes. :/


----------



## TeaBiskit (Apr 3, 2022)

The frontpage with Kirby eating the tree reminds of me of Zero Two's eye. 
The pink theme is nice too.


----------



## Ilovesasha101 (Apr 3, 2022)

Well **** this forum is now useless to me


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Apr 3, 2022)

Ilovesasha101 said:


> Well **** this forum is now useless to me


you dont get this was an april fools joke, right?


----------



## CrazyMario64 (Apr 3, 2022)

Jeremy said:


> Hello everyone, we have now decided to revert our decision to convert The Bell Tree into a Kirby forum. The primary reason is because everyone continued to talk about Animal Crossing while Kirby-related discussions only grew by about 5%. At this rate, we calculated that banning all Animal Crossing discussion would probably be a bad idea. We then hired a team of analysts and lawyers who all agreed that TBT should remain an Animal Crossing forum and assured us that it wouldn't cause any problems in the future. Sadly, none of these professionals knew what NFTs were, so they probably didn't give us accurate advice. Our NFT project will now be put on hold indefinitely.
> 
> 
> In all seriousness, we hope you enjoyed our very pink April Fools' Day joke this year. For those who missed it, here are some examples of what the forum looked like since yesterday.
> ...


GOSH DANG IT I MISSED IT!!!
IM SO MAD

	Post automatically merged: Apr 3, 2022



Shiny Shiny Engine said:


> kirby themes in settings


Wait really? I NEED to see this. (Even though I doubt it’s real)
Also I thought Kirby was there bc he turns 30 this month though


----------



## Ilovesasha101 (Apr 4, 2022)

Shiny Shiny Engine said:


> you dont get this was an april fools joke, right?


Whoops


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Apr 4, 2022)

Ilovesasha101 said:


> Whoops


XD read the first post in it!


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 7, 2022)

I’m glad this wasn’t serious. Animal Crossing is too iconic, tbh.


----------



## CrazyMario64 (Apr 8, 2022)

Isnt there already a Kirby fourm?


----------

